# Dash light out after stereo installation



## Sejadu (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi,

I recently installed a new stereo in my 2004 X-trail and now the dash lights have gone out.

One thing I did wrong when installing the new radio is I connected the new radio ground to the vehicles illumination cable. I have since disconnected them and the illumination cable is now loose and taped. I'm not sure if I blew a fuse by doing this but I have checked in the vehicle and engine compartment and they all seem fine. Does the illumination cable need to be connected to something else to complete the circuit?

Anyone had a similar problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Check fuse 31 in the fuse box next to the battery.
It is a 10A fuse which controls all the illumination in the dash.


----------

